# Are you 100% sure....



## M.e.j.b02-17

Who your baby daddy is?



- Yes


----------



## AriannasMama

Yep


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

cari , there is a bnb member that isnt 100% sure & thinks so , so was wondering if anyone else was in the same boat as her.


----------



## AriannasMama

Ah ok, those things happen. :hugs: to her.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> cari , there is a bnb member that isnt 100% sure & thinks so , so was wondering if anyone else was in the same boat as her.

pm me who it is :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I sure hope this isnt aimed at the shenanigans in my thread...cause it sure is interesting timing.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Oh for sure Rome...Not


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> I sure hope this isnt aimed at the shenanigans in my thread...cause it sure is interesting timing.

Not everything is about that thread.
Not gunna lie, the thread made me think of this one tho


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ah just found it interesting that you happen to decide to make this thread right as that was happening. Thanks for clearing it up. :thumbup:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

yep , reminded me of that person on here. so thought id start a thread to see if anyone can relate to her.


----------



## AriannasMama

Melissa knows everything about everyone.

That's why her hair is so big, its full of secrets.


----------



## Mii

unfortunetly.. yes I know stupid face is Myles bio father lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Yup


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

AriannasMama said:


> Melissa knows everything about everyone.
> 
> That's why her hair is so big, its full of secrets.

oh for sure! .:thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Yes.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yes ma'am.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yes.


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm 1200000 % positive. Been with the same person sexually for 5 years now. Haven't slept with anyone else. But I do get asked if my kids have the same dad all the time. Drives me bonkers


----------



## Burchy314

Yes.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

There's actually a couple girls I've known off here that have had DNA tests to find out. One case in particular always stands out to me because she ended up being able to get rid of her douche bag "FOB" because the nice guy ended up being the real dad. :cloud9:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

unfortunately yes.


----------



## stephx

Yea


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I pretend he is not a lot but he is. Biologically he is Really he is not


----------



## xCookieDough

*Yes.*


----------



## rileybaby

Yes


----------



## Char.due.jan

Yes, 100%.

I think people who aren't sure really should get DNA testing done, how would you feel if you bonded with a baby and then found out he/she wasn't yours?


----------



## divershona

sadly yes :(


----------



## LauraBee

My friend always says "if only you had slept around, you could pretend she isn't FOB's" but yeah, I have absolutely no doubts. Never did.


----------



## xCookieDough

LauraBee said:


> My friend always says *"if only you had slept around, you could pretend she isn't FOB's" *but yeah, I have absolutely no doubts. Never did.

*^What an immature, childish comment for her to say.*


----------



## KaceysMummy

Yeah, I know.


----------



## LauraBee

xCookieDough said:


> *^What an immature, childish comment for her to say.*

Nah, it wasn't a serious comment, and FOB's been a complete dick :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Yeah..


----------



## xCookieDough

LauraBee said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *^What an immature, childish comment for her to say.*
> 
> Nah, it wasn't a serious comment, and FOB's been a complete dick :flower:Click to expand...

*Oh okay ! Does your FOB see LO? *


----------



## LauraBee

xCookieDough said:


> *Oh okay ! Does your FOB see LO? *

Nope. He saw her for an hour when she was half a day old and I've heard nothing from him since she was a few weeks old. I like it this way though :)


----------



## xCookieDough

LauraBee said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *Oh okay ! Does your FOB see LO? *
> 
> Nope. He saw her for an hour when she was half a day old and I've heard nothing from him since she was a few weeks old. I like it this way though :)Click to expand...

*Woow, what a douche bag, as you said you like it that way! I don't get how people just aen't interested in their own flesh and blood!*


----------



## Rhio92

I do :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

10000% sure. But that didn't stop an ex friend create and spread a rumour to our mutual friends that OH wasn't the father to our son :growlmad: And she even kept up a big argument on my daughter's 2nd birthday :growlmad: 

B*tch.....

(sorry girls, it's a bit raw - the girl tried to get back in contact with me this week, like HELL I'm talking to her again :nope:)


----------



## _laura

xx~Lor~xx said:


> 10000% sure. But that didn't stop an ex friend create and spread a rumour to our mutual friends that OH wasn't the father to our son :growlmad: And she even kept up a big argument on my daughter's 2nd birthday :growlmad:
> 
> B*tch.....
> 
> (sorry girls, it's a bit raw - the girl tried to get back in contact with me this week, like HELL I'm talking to her again :nope:)

Someone did that with us. because I fell pregnant early in mine and scotts relationship they sent him a message saying he wasnt the dad. :coffee: Max looks the spit of Scott at 11 months!

But before Scott it had been a good 8 month dry run so I'm 110% sure it's him :thumbup:

Someone I know thought that a dick was the FOB until she got a dna test and it's actually the really nice guy that she was really good friends with and had actually seen the LO.


----------



## unconditional

yuppp!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yes. 1000000% :D


----------



## krys

110%, yes.


----------



## amygwen

I couldn't be more positive about who it is if I tried LOL.

:hugs: to whoever isn't sure.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yep


----------



## emilylynn18

Yes, I do... Even though he doubts it now.:dohh:


----------



## ShelbyLee

yep, OH is FOB. 100%


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I know now! BUT when I first found out I was pregnant me and OH had split up for nearly 3 months, I had a new sexual partner (rebound) and when I found out I was pregnant immediatley assumed it was his. Wasn't until we were at the scan together that my baby was dated 13 weeks and we hadn't been together then. 

Most embarrasing moment of my life. 

I hadn't spoken to OH for about 3 months, it was a bit of a suprise to him when I rang him after the scan and said 'were having a baby'... I am sooooo happy it was OH's he is an amazing daddy, the other guy would have left - he even said he would rather go to uni, fair enough. Only two people other than me and OH know this story so feel privileged!


----------



## smatheson

Yup. Nathan looked exactly like OH when he was first born.


----------



## BrEeZeY

ive never had any doubts with Aiden but that didnt stop him from telling everyone that he wasnt the father.... but then turned around, when i met someone else who didnt care that i was pregnant and was going to raise Aiden as his own, decided he was the father... o well he had to pay 1,000 bucks to get a DNA test done....

i tried to tell him i cheated with DH and thats why he came back into the picture when he realized i was pregnant but that was when he was threatening to take LO and that he would get full custody (scary when ur pregnant and hormonal i dont know why i believed he would lol)


----------



## we can't wait

I'm absolutely positive that DH is the FOB, because he's the only person I've ever been with. :thumbup:

Not that it stopped DH's sister (my ex-best friend) from making comments about '*if* the baby's even his' to everyone. People have actually asked me if LO is DH's-- like it's their business anyways?

Bitch. :growlmad:


----------



## lauram_92

I had come off the pill for a while when I was with my ex, then went back on it. Slept with another person 3 weeks after I was last with my ex. And he didn't... Cum :rofl: So... Also the dates add up to be when I was with my ex, and Oliver has his ears and toes.

My ex is a ****, he has never seen him and will never. I don't see the point in getting a paternity test, when I know to me he is his..

I sound like a slut. :(


----------



## x__amour

lauram_92 said:


> I sound like a slut. :(

Nooo, never! :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

yep 100% sure


----------



## Natasha2605

Yeah! No doubt about it :)


----------



## annawrigley

Yes.

I agree with Charlotte, I think those that don't know really need to get DNA tests... I don't judge any of you at all for not knowing cos these things happen but I don't know how you can live not knowing who your child's father is. It's fair enough saying they look like one of the potentials but that's not really conclusive is it :shrug: I'm thinking of an ex member when I say this but she just chose the one that her kid looked more like, and totally booted the other guy out of his life (who was actually a decent guy) and shortly after stopped the 'FOB' from seeing him too cos she 'couldn't be bothered and it was awkward' :/ Since then she's had numerous boyfriends, all of which earn the 'daddy' title within weeks. Ugh. I think kids have the right to know who their dads are even if they are twats and even if they don't see them. Just to know where they came from iykwim :shrug: And the girl I mentioned before who didn't even give the other guy a chance cos she just guessed that it wasn't him... For all she knew he could have turned out to be the father and been an amazing dad. But he's never been given that chance and now her son will never know who his father is. I don't think I could cope not knowing who Noah's dad was :shrug:

Rome and Laura you know I like you both so please don't take this as a personal attack! Just went off on a bit of a tangent about the other girl (Rome I think you know who I mean... was an STM) and got myself all angered :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

BrEeZeY said:


> ive never had any doubts with Aiden but that didnt stop him from telling everyone that he wasnt the father.... but then turned around, when i met someone else who didnt care that i was pregnant and was going to raise Aiden as his own, decided he was the father... o well he had to pay 1,000 bucks to get a DNA test done....
> 
> *i tried to tell him i cheated with DH and thats why he came back into the picture when he realized i was pregnant* but that was when he was threatening to take LO and that he would get full custody (scary when ur pregnant and hormonal i dont know why i believed he would lol)

Why would you do that? :wacko:


----------



## holly2234

Yes im sure.


----------



## bbyno1

Agree with Anna.
I would hate not knowing who my dad was. Be he good or bad.
I couldn't live with myself not knowing who Aliyah's father was either. It would kill me. I think all children should know.

It's bull but i have seen it loads of Jeremy Kyle. They have two potential dads. Push one out and 99% believe the father is the other guy. 3 years later get DNA.Oops,turns out the pushed out one was the father. He could of been a fantastic dad but missed out on all those years with his daughter/son. The LO has then bonded with someone who was thought to be 'daddy'. Andd the 'daddy' has raised or even believed that child was his for all that time. It just isn't fair on anyone.

(This is not aimed at anyone at all btw)


----------



## LauraBee

annawrigley said:


> I think kids have the right to know who their dads are even if they are twats and even if they don't see them. Just to know where they came from iykwim :shrug:

I get what you mean by needing to know where you've come from. My mother was abandoned and then adopted, so we will never know (unless one of her bio parents find her) anything about that part of our family. I always feel like I'm in an identity crisis when talking about ethnicity and stuff... I also can't go further back than my parents on a family tree (my dad isn't around, I think I know a little about his family, but I'm not sure) so if Bee ever has to do a project on that, it'll be like I can't give her any information :shrug:

So yeah, if there's a chance to know for definite where you come from biologically, it should be taken. And you can adopt the culture/values of whoever is raising you too :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Yes.
> 
> I agree with Charlotte, I think those that don't know really need to get DNA tests... I don't judge any of you at all for not knowing cos these things happen but I don't know how you can live not knowing who your child's father is. It's fair enough saying they look like one of the potentials but that's not really conclusive is it :shrug: I'm thinking of an ex member when I say this but she just chose the one that her kid looked more like, and totally booted the other guy out of his life (who was actually a decent guy) and shortly after stopped the 'FOB' from seeing him too cos she 'couldn't be bothered and it was awkward' :/ Since then she's had numerous boyfriends, all of which earn the 'daddy' title within weeks. Ugh. I think kids have the right to know who their dads are even if they are twats and even if they don't see them. Just to know where they came from iykwim :shrug: And the girl I mentioned before who didn't even give the other guy a chance cos she just guessed that it wasn't him... For all she knew he could have turned out to be the father and been an amazing dad. But he's never been given that chance and now her son will never know who his father is. I don't think I could cope not knowing who Noah's dad was :shrug:
> 
> Rome and Laura you know I like you both so please don't take this as a personal attack! Just went off on a bit of a tangent about the other girl (Rome I think you know who I mean... was an STM) and got myself all angered :haha:

lol yes i do know who you are talking about.

I never had a DNA test done. I hooked up with who I call fob inbetween April 15th and may 15th of 2009 . we didnt use condoms in 2 weekends in may. then i also hooked up with someone 5 days before my BFP he didnt cum in me (tmi) plus dates line up that i got pregnant early may. FOB knows Im not 100% sure and I have ALWAYS been open to dna test. its him who has never ever wanted to bother knowing... now you think why not just take him to court? I have but I didnt have enough information on him or something :shrug: because nothing ever became of it. 

do I feel sad quin won't know who is father is? yea but even if i did forsure both aren't good people and both don't want to be part of his life at all.

if people think Im slutty because I had sex with 2 different men in a month well I just got out of a 3 year long term relationship and was rebounding.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> I had come off the pill for a while when I was with my ex, then went back on it. Slept with another person 3 weeks after I was last with my ex. And he didn't... Cum :rofl: So... Also the dates add up to be when I was with my ex, and Oliver has his ears and toes.
> 
> My ex is a ****, he has never seen him and will never. I don't see the point in getting a paternity test, when I know to me he is his..
> 
> I sound like a slut. :(

:hugs: steal my story much? :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I agree that you should give your child every possible chance to know who their father is. Obviously if the dad has chosen to bugger off then that's their choice, but you can't push someone out for your sake when it should be about your child.
I could've easily done it with fob. I live in a different part of the country to him, i had a new partner 6 months before i had my daughter, i could've buggered off and not told him and he probably wouldn't have found out for ages. Maybe my life would be easier but it would've wrong for me to do that to my daughter :shrug:


----------



## airbear

I voted yes.


----------



## annawrigley

I don't think you're a slut at all Rome :haha: We all have our moments. When I found out FOB cheated and we broke up briefly and i was like dying with heartbreak lol i did some very stupid things to get back at him (not sleeping with people or getting with people in any way but just stupid slutty things that I would NEVER do now and am so ashamed to have done). So yeah no judging over here ;)


----------



## xgem27x

Twins are definately my OHs... I have only ever slept with him

Although Frazer has very curly hair... like poodle perm curly.... and neither me or OH have curly hair.... hmmm :haha:

It is actually possible to have non identical twins with different dads though lol... its like a 1 in 800000 chance or something.... but still, its happend :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> Twins are definately my OHs... I have only ever slept with him
> 
> Although Frazer has very curly hair... like poodle perm curly.... and neither me or OH have curly hair.... hmmm :haha:
> 
> It is actually possible to have non identical twins with different dads though lol... its like a 1 in 800000 chance or something.... but still, its happend :thumbup:

you can also get pregnant while being pregnant but its SUPER rare!


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Twins are definately my OHs... I have only ever slept with him
> 
> Although Frazer has very curly hair... like poodle perm curly.... and neither me or OH have curly hair.... hmmm :haha:
> 
> It is actually possible to have non identical twins with different dads though lol... its like a 1 in 800000 chance or something.... but still, its happend :thumbup:
> 
> you can also get pregnant while being pregnant but its SUPER rare!Click to expand...

Lol I remember Googling this when I was a couple of months pregnant cos I got really paranoid I was gonna get pregnant again :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## lucy_x

yes. Iv only ever slept with one person :flower:


----------



## MommyGrim

Yep, he had a DNA test done before we got back together again. :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Yup, 100% sure.

Plus, Finn totally looks like OH, haha, so no denying it.


----------



## 112110

100% sure.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes. I always knew but had to do a paternity test in order to get him put on to the birth certificate because he wasn't at first ( we weren't together). Sooo 99.9% :) lol


----------



## lauram_92

I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.

After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.

I definitely agree with you :hugs: If he had every intention of being a good dad & trying to support his son, then I'd say yes he should see Oliver. But he hasn't at all, & has no desire to do so, so IMO he doesn't deserve the right to see him at all! :hugs: It just blows my mind that a father would want nothing to do with his son, a child he created .. :nope: It's just so sad that people can be so cruel.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I feel the same. One day if one of them came up to me and wanted to take me to court for DNA test I would agree to it or if they wanted to privately pay for one I would. 
and when quins older and he really wants to know I will tell him the truth on what went on and why I decided what I decided and I can hope he understands I made this choice to protect him. 
Quintin has me and my family to love him I dont think have a clear positive on who his father is will change his life for the better in anyway
the ONLY way I will do this is if one day I decided to fight for child support for Quin to save up for quin to go to post secondary education.


----------



## lauram_92

AirForceWife7 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.
> 
> I definitely agree with you :hugs: If he had every intention of being a good dad & trying to support his son, then I'd say yes he should see Oliver. But he hasn't at all, & has no desire to do so, so IMO he doesn't deserve the right to see him at all! :hugs: It just blows my mind that a father would want nothing to do with his son, a child he created .. :nope: It's just so sad that people can be so cruel.Click to expand...

Thank you :) :hugs: I don't know, I find it a touchy subject. I wish I could just banish him off the earth.


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.
> 
> I definitely agree with you :hugs: If he had every intention of being a good dad & trying to support his son, then I'd say yes he should see Oliver. But he hasn't at all, & has no desire to do so, so IMO he doesn't deserve the right to see him at all! :hugs: It just blows my mind that a father would want nothing to do with his son, a child he created .. :nope: It's just so sad that people can be so cruel.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) :hugs: I don't know, I find it a touchy subject. I wish I could just banish him off the earth.Click to expand...

:dust: Consider this be-gone-FOB-dust. One, two, goodbye, dousche! :rofl:


----------



## FayDanielle

100% know.


----------



## LauraBee

AirForceWife7 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.
> 
> I definitely agree with you :hugs: If he had every intention of being a good dad & trying to support his son, then I'd say yes he should see Oliver. But he hasn't at all, & has no desire to do so, so IMO he doesn't deserve the right to see him at all! :hugs: It just blows my mind that a father would want nothing to do with his son, a child he created .. :nope: It's just so sad that people can be so cruel.Click to expand...

I totally understand all of this and as far as I'm concerned, I'll tell the truth if Bethlouise ever asks - it doesn't mean that she'd want to then go and find him (I'm hoping that when she's older, she'll understand that it'd probably be better to leave it and before that, I can just persuade her away from questioning)
_But_ if when your children are say 18+ and ask, would you give them the information they would need like just as a identity thing? It probably doesn't seem like a big deal, and like I said before, it wouldn't change anything to know more about what I am biologically, but I think I'd feel more self-assured if I did know.

I'm not sure if this makes any sense, I'm quite tired, and just kinda lurking before sleeptimes.


----------



## Julymom2be

Jemma0717 said:


> Yes. I always knew but had to do a paternity test in order to get him put on to the birth certificate because he wasn't at first ( we weren't together). Sooo 99.9% :) lol

mine was similar to this except that his mom had a HUGE influence on the whole thing but now were back together. I was always was 100% sure.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

100% sure!


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.




QuintinsMommy said:


> I feel the same. One day if one of them came up to me and wanted to take me to court for DNA test I would agree to it or if they wanted to privately pay for one I would.
> and when quins older and he really wants to know I will tell him the truth on what went on and why I decided what I decided and I can hope he understands I made this choice to protect him.
> Quintin has me and my family to love him I dont think have a clear positive on who his father is will change his life for the better in anyway
> the ONLY way I will do this is if one day I decided to fight for child support for Quin to save up for quin to go to post secondary education.

I totally get why both of you wanna keep them out of your babies' lives but if guy B doesn't even know there's a chance he will never approach you for a DNA test :shrug: x


----------



## Lydiarose

Yes 1 million %

no doubts in the world,he was the only person i slept with fo 2 years :thumbup:


OP - Just out of intrest,why so many questions? :wacko:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

10000000% that OH is FOB. Both me and OH knew/knows this but when I fell pregnant his family was saying I was sleeping around (even though we were getting a flat together!).

Some stupid people made up rumours that bubs was FiL because at first when we *thought* I fell pregnant was when we were moving into our new flat and OH was on a course so FiL was helping me decorate. Nobody apart from OH believed me when I said it wasn't true. A week later I had an emergency scan which showed I was 8 weeks & 4 days so I was already pregnant when decorating the flat with FiL.

OH still has jokes about it, which really gets to me!


----------



## JessdueJan

yep completely sure, always have been! 
I think a few of OH's family may have had their doubts before Lucas was born but he was his dad's double at birth so that got rid of any rumours!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I know you are all going to think I am awful for this but I don't want Oliver to know who he is. If my ex came to me, asked for a paternity test I would say yes - if he wanted to get to know Oliver. But I don't want to get one. I think it would be pretty impossible for me to get pregnant by "boy number 2" and the majority of it is just paranoia. Neither of them will be in his life. My ex has made it very clear he wants nothing to do with him. I just don't want all the drama of that. Yes I know it is whats best for Oliver - but he isn't whats best for Oliver. And even showing him he is the Dad he would want nothing to do with him.
> 
> After all, in my eyes all he is was a Sperm Donor, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same. One day if one of them came up to me and wanted to take me to court for DNA test I would agree to it or if they wanted to privately pay for one I would.
> and when quins older and he really wants to know I will tell him the truth on what went on and why I decided what I decided and I can hope he understands I made this choice to protect him.
> Quintin has me and my family to love him I dont think have a clear positive on who his father is will change his life for the better in anyway
> the ONLY way I will do this is if one day I decided to fight for child support for Quin to save up for quin to go to post secondary education.Click to expand...
> 
> I totally get why both of you wanna keep them out of your babies' lives but if guy B doesn't even know there's a chance he will never approach you for a DNA test :shrug: xClick to expand...

my guy 2 does know,because I told him when I was pregnant and he said "is it mine?" and I said I don't think so but there's a chance.:shrug:


----------



## newmommy23

Yeah, 100%. Haven't boinked anyone else in almost 6 years.


----------



## newmommy23

EllaAndLyla said:


> I know now! BUT when I first found out I was pregnant me and OH had split up for nearly 3 months, I had a new sexual partner (rebound) and when I found out I was pregnant immediatley assumed it was his. Wasn't until we were at the scan together that my baby was dated 13 weeks and we hadn't been together then.
> 
> Most embarrasing moment of my life.
> 
> I hadn't spoken to OH for about 3 months, it was a bit of a suprise to him when I rang him after the scan and said 'were having a baby'... I am sooooo happy it was OH's he is an amazing daddy, the other guy would have left - he even said he would rather go to uni, fair enough. Only two people other than me and OH know this story so feel privileged!

oh man :hugs: I can't imagine how embarrassing that must have been :(


----------



## vaniilla

I've only every slept with dh so not much doubt over it :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

newmommy23 said:


> Yeah, 100%. Haven't boinked anyone else in almost 6 years.

Boinked? :rofl: 
Bahah, I love you, Keegan.


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> I totally get why both of you wanna keep them out of your babies' lives but if guy B doesn't even know there's a chance he will never approach you for a DNA test :shrug: x

I don't even know him to tell him.. :dohh: But I did speak to him when I first found out I was pregnant and told him how far along he was and he said it was a good thing it wasn't his because he wasn't ready for that etc. Haven't spoke to him since and I don't have his number or anything.


----------



## cammy

yes definitly. Didn't bone anyone else since Ive been with OH and we had LO almost 2.5 years after we first got together.

Even if I wasnt sure, Its so obvious because lo looks like a mini OH


----------



## kattsmiles

No, I had an immaculate birth. :smug:

In all seriousness though, I've only slept with one person so I 100% know.


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah, 100% sure :flow:


----------



## rjb

i'm 50/50. she is either sam's or j biebs.
no. i kid. she is DEFNITELY sam's.
not to mention she is his twin..


----------



## amygwen

^ lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> i'm 50/50. she is either sam's or j biebs.
> no. i kid. she is DEFNITELY sam's.
> not to mention she is his twin..

:laugh2:


----------



## stefie94

I think so


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah 1000 %


----------



## Jellyt

Not a doubt in my mind!


----------



## Bexxx

Well, I've only ever slept with OH so very much sure!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

10 of us, arent 100% sure.


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

Yep my husband is the father to both my children


----------



## o.o

yes 100000% suree


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahhh 100000% sure! haha.. x


----------



## LittleBoo

100%


----------



## emmylou92

100% sure.

I love it on Jeremy kyle when they say 'im 100000% sure he IS the dad' and jezzya says

'this test shows that he IS NOT the childs biological father'


----------



## Harli

I am sure, yes.


----------



## 17thy

:shrug:

lol jk. Hadn't had sex with anyone else in 3 years before meeting dh, and now its been about 6 years so yep I'm 100%


----------

